# Which gun safe



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Well, I have finally decided to upgrade (once we get a few $k money saved beyond this money with the new job) the little gun box that my gpa made since the guns are stacked double deep. I have preliminarily decided on this one http://www.samsclub.com/shopping/naviga ... tem=404819
This has the capacity for about double my current inventory. I thought about this one to spend 9 times as much for someone's used one, but then I thought WTH is someone doing spending that much because it has a stainless liner???
http://www.ksl.com/?nid=218&ad=4278048&cat=&lpid=
*So, what things should I consider?* Pricing wise the Liberty is a great value for the fire protection and other features, the same one goes for about $1,100 at the outlet in AF and the outlet in WX does not advertise prices on line??? Obviously, weight/delivery is an issue...I think I can lay it down in my truck bed w/o any trouble and then get an appliance dolly and a few neighbors; will that work (there are no stairs to maneuver and only about 40' from the garage would be its final resting place)?
I really like the touchpad vs the tumbler as the tumbler takes so long to open, but obviously the tumbler would have a better chance of survival in a fire. Liberty gives a lifetime fire/robbery coverage whatever that means.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

A couple of things I learned when buying mine.....

A 25 gun Gun Safe will only hold 25 guns if all the shelves, except the top one, are pulled out. There will not be a lot of room for storage of bullets or pistols. As my upper shelf is full of legal documents.
Safes are built with sand in between two layers of steel. Laying these down or jumbling them around to much can create a weak spot in your fire protection. It is best to keep the safe upright as much as possible. 
A safe is shipped on a pallet, with a bolt or two attached to the safe. You must pull the carpet to get to these bolts. Use the pallet the best you can to move the safe until it is where you need it.
I really like the touchpad, it runs off a 9-volt battery. 
Here's what I own....http://www.cabelas.com/prod-1/0034768227718a.shtml


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I'll be starting the hunt next week. I tried to find out the cost of the Sams one but it won't come up. Please let me know what ya think of it. Thanks, Al.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Also...check the swing of the door, make sure it going to work for you.

I bought mine at Dougs...

Edit............

Just to clarify.....I have torn into at least a dozen safes, _all non-rated_. The 'fire rated' safe may actually be constructed with a rigid material or even a concrete of sorts. I've never run into one of these yet.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Al Hansen said:


> I'll be starting the hunt next week. I tried to find out the cost of the Sams one but it won't come up. Please let me know what ya think of it. Thanks, Al.


$690 in store, they had them at the SLC and the Layton store, however typical ridiculous cust service that we have all come to expect----you can not see the inside at all, I was told that not even the mgr has the code. They apparently had an incident where a kid was locked inside??? They have pics, I guess I will just shop around and see what they look like. 


.45 said:


> Also...check the swing of the door, make sure it going to work for you.
> 
> I bought mine at Dougs...


Seems they are all lefties, meaning hinges on the right, which is not my preference, but won't really be a problem.

Thanks for the insight!


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

If I may throw in my 2 cents.. get the best safe you can afford. chances are, you wont ever need all the extra protection they offer, but if you ever do its nice to have that security.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Gee LeDouche said:


> If I may throw in my 2 cents.. get the best safe you can afford. chances are, you wont ever need all the extra protection they offer, but if you ever do its nice to have that security.


That is the same advice that my sex ed teacher gave! :shock: :lol: j/k, that is what I was thinking, I am just having a hard time justifying that much extra money, not to mention that I think it would be covered under home owner's insurance: I guess that is something to look into also.


----------



## James (Oct 7, 2007)

We got the Liberty Patriot in that same size. 22x30x60 It is a nice safe. It came with the dial lock, but we just had it changed to the pushbutton lock. I would highly recommend the push button lock. The feller who came out to change the lock was showing me some of the security features on the safe. I was impressed. 
Oh, ya the insulating material is something that looks just like gypsum wall board. It won't be displaced by laying the safe down.

You may want to call the Heritage Safe Co. in Grace Idaho. You may be able to run up there and get your safe at a better price. Save the freight. 

You want to get info on safes? Talk to a locksmith. 

Now as to why we changed the lock: The dial lock was unpredictable from the beginning. it would always take three tries to get it to open and toward the end of our experience with it, about a dozen tries. We called the safe manufacturer and they basically told us "Tough!" They made no offer at all to help us with the problem, except to refer us to a locksmith. So the price of the new lock came out of my pocket. Truth be told, I am rather dismayed to say the least. We had only had the safe since March. With customer support like that, I would not buy from them again. Of course they know I will never buy another safe anyway, so why should it bother them? They forget that with a few strokes of the keyboard, I can tell my story to a million readers. 

Have a nice day. 

PS
Heritage safes
Toll-free number: 1-800-515-7233 
Fax number: 1-208-425-3245 
Send a letter
to us the old-fashioned way: 20 N. Industrial Park Rd. 
P.O. Box 349.
Grace, Idaho 83241


----------



## yotee (Oct 10, 2008)

Fort Knox    
Mine is a vault, but the quality is unreal


----------



## James (Oct 7, 2007)

> I really like the touchpad vs the tumbler as the tumbler takes so long to open, but obviously the tumbler would have a better chance of survival in a fire.


Now that we have had the touch pad lock for a while, we are loving it. It is so easy and quick to open in comparison. About fire survival of the lock, the exterior part would no doubt be destroyed. I think it would be possible to fetch out the wire and install a new touch pad then open the safe. I noticed when the lock was installed there was a pretty good loop of extra wire inside.

If the fire got hot enough to destroy the electronics internally, you would have a nasty job opening the safe. If you insert a punch and knock the internal lock off its mountings there is another bar that drops and locks the safe. The only to way relieve this lock is to drill the door until you can lift the locking bar. But, surprise, there is a hardened steel plate in front of all the locking mechanisms. It takes special drills and techniques to drill that plate. I think Liberty did a great job on their safes. I was dissapointed with their customer service though, and that tumbler lock was the pits.

The batteries are in the external part too, so if the batteries go dead you are not locked out. Just put in new batteries.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Spent the afternoon yesterday at all the stores hunting for a safe. Looked everywhere. Found one at Cabelas. 25 Guns, electronic touch pad and 1 hr fire rating. Now all I have to do is get it home and fill it. :lol:


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

James, 
Thanks for the info, that is a nice thing about Sams that they do have a pretty good return policy, I would be very upset too if I were you. That is the beauty of buying big items with American Express to have dispute resolution and 1-2 years of extended warranty. Liberty also provides a lifetime warranty covering attempted break in or fire, whatever that means exactly???


----------



## James (Oct 7, 2007)

*The Fine Print*

I just found the following line in Liberty's warranty:

"Liberty Safe and Security Products Warranty
Liberty Safe and Security Products warrants each new Liberty, National Security or Centurion safe or vault door will be free from defects in material and workmanship for the lifetime of the original owner *excluding the lock*. "

That would explain why I had to replace the lock at my own expense.
Get the electronic lock and you will love it.


----------



## plumbob (Oct 27, 2008)

Go down to fort knox in orem (west of 1-15 about 9th north) they have a show room. ask it they have any scratch or show safes they will sell at a discount. thats what i have and its been great. it has gotten a little small if you now what i mean. get as big as you can, you will never regret it.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: The Fine Print*



James said:


> I just found the following line in Liberty's warranty:
> 
> "Liberty Safe and Security Products Warranty
> Liberty Safe and Security Products warrants each new Liberty, National Security or Centurion safe or vault door will be free from defects in material and workmanship for the lifetime of the original owner *excluding the lock*. "
> ...


I just found this here http://www.libertysafe.com/warranty.php?page=2


> Liberty Safe and Security Products warrants each new Liberty, National Security or Centurion safe or vault door will be free from defects in material and workmanship for the lifetime of the original owner excluding the lock.
> 
> If there is a defect in either materials or workmanship of the locking mechanism during your lifetime, we will fix it *free of charge. Liberty will also repair or replace your safe *free of charge if it is damaged during a fire, a break-in or break-in attempt during the lifetime of the original purchaser. There are no hidden expenses with Liberty's limited lifetime warranty, no charge for opening the damaged safe, no charge for freight, and if the safe needs to be replaced, no charge for the replacement safe in your home. When the unthinkable happens, you want to know that your safe is backed by a reputable company, and a warranty is only as good as the company behind it.
> 
> ...


Even the one for factory seconds reads http://www.libertysafe.com/warranty.php?page=3


> This safe has been certified as a Factory Second for minor workmanship issues affecting the aesthetics of the safe and as such carries no warranty for paint defects, chips, scratches, dents, interior flaws, missing or damaged interior parts, decorations or any other non-security related defects.
> 
> Liberty warrants the original lock and locking mechanism on this safe (combination/key or electronic lock) to be free from defects for 5 years from the date of purchase by the original owner
> For the life of the original owner, based on the original date of purchase, Liberty will repair or replace this safe (at Liberty's option) free of charge if it is forcibly attacked or entered in the act of a home burglary or damaged in a home fire.


Maybe it has changed recently??? The thing to really consider with times like this is will the company be around in 10 years??? I will guess that firearm related companies do very well in the next year with fear of firearm restrictions. The Guys at Get Some ( I overheard) talking about a 5month back log and sales up 500% over the last week... For those also in the market, my neighbor is the manager of TNT Auction, they bought several factory direct order of nice big safes (Cabela's supposedly rejected a late shipment???) that they have there for sale at the next auction, as the owner of the auction is the owner of the safes you might not have to wait for the next auction date, too big for where I can store it.


----------



## James (Oct 7, 2007)

Hey, I don't know. Just that we couldn't get any help on the problem we had.

Did you give the Heritage Safe Co a call ? The locksmith who came out suggested one might run up to Grace Idaho with a truck and get a safe right from the factory at a much better price. Worth a call. 

I know it is a good feeling to have the guns secure. Previously the guns were in the bedroom, and we would lock the bedroom door when the grandkids were around or we left the house. This would keep the curious out OK, but would be no deterent at all to a thief. One kick takes a bedroom door off. I guess we are lucky to never have had a break in. 

When my kids were at home we relied heavily on gun education and trust. It worked out well, but sometimes I think we may have been lucky that we never had an incident concerning the kids or their friends. Nowdays, the gun (guns, rifle, shotgun, whatever) is either on me or in my control, or locked up. Another problem is that when you start getting a good collection, a thief could hurt you bad. It is just good to know you have made it pretty secure against a thief. A thief could crack the safe given the time and tools and knowledge, but it would take time. 

I hope you are able to find a good safe at a good price. It is a good investment in peace of mind.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

James said:


> Did you give the Heritage Safe Co a call ? The locksmith who came out suggested one might run up to Grace Idaho with a truck and get a safe right from the factory at a much better price. Worth a call.


Totally glazed over that part, I just sent the sales manager an email. Do you know of anyone buying one directly? That is not that far for agoo deal, of course tough to beat Sams prices.


----------



## James (Oct 7, 2007)

> Do you know of anyone buying one directly?


No. I am just passing along what the locksmith said.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

James said:


> > Do you know of anyone buying one directly?
> 
> 
> No. I am just passing along what the locksmith said.


I got the following email from the sales manager:


> We are a build-to-order company that relies on a vast network of stocking dealers to provide our products to our customers. As such, we don't offer direct sales, except in cases where a stocking dealer can't be found within a reasonable distance.
> 
> I've attached a copy of our suggested retail pricing for your review. This will give you an idea on sizes, weights, etc.
> 
> Please let me know if I can be of any further assistance to you in this matter.


And then he forgot to attach the list, I think I will pick one up from Sams tomorrow, they may move fast with the big shopping season around the corner.


----------



## BugBuilder (Oct 17, 2007)

Huge, did you get your safe today? What was the cost of it? I could not find it online. 

Has anybody ever thought about a gun vault/room as apposed to a safe? We built a new home and my plan was to turn the cold storage under the porch into a gun room. If done right it could be fire proof and as well locked as a safe. That was 3 years ago and it still has just my old gun cabinet and stuff in it with a big heavy metal "old" front door from my in laws remodel sitting in front of it. 

I am wonder on the lines of a gun room, what would people suggest?

BugBuilder


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

The safe is $688, headed to get it now, inventory seems to be a little low and will only get worse I am sure. http://www.samsclub.com/shopping/naviga ... dgoodfgo.0
I had a neighbor who had a vaulted room, pretty cool, you can get the doors from numerous places, I know Browning had them listed in their catalog at one point.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

WEll, I got it home, not as hard to manuever as I had expected, now I just need to fill it all of the way up.


----------



## BugBuilder (Oct 17, 2007)

Looks like a nice safe. I need to get serious about a safe or finishing my gun room. 

BugBuilder


----------



## James (Oct 7, 2007)

Nice. 
It looks just like mine except for the paint job. 

It is good to have the guns secured the way things are going. 
Guns could become a target for thieves. They seem to be in big 
demand at the present time.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Oh boy, you're gonna like that key-pad !! 

Whats the combo?? :mrgreen:


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

.45 said:


> Oh boy, you're gonna like that key-pad !!
> 
> Whats the combo?? :mrgreen:


Now the challenge is to fill it :lol: 123456#


----------



## James (Oct 7, 2007)

> Now the challenge is to fill it 123456#


Ain't it funny how there is never enough guns? You always want another one. But why? How often do you use the ones you have now? I have guns I have never fired. I have guns I haven't fired for two or more years. Yet, there is a couple I want to add to the collection. I think its an addiction.


----------



## BugBuilder (Oct 17, 2007)

James said:


> > Now the challenge is to fill it 123456#
> 
> 
> Ain't it funny how there is never enough guns? You always want another one. But why? How often do you use the ones you have now? I have guns I have never fired. I have guns I haven't fired for two or more years. Yet, there is a couple I want to add to the collection. I think its an addiction.


It is more than just an addiction, it is a disease! :shock:


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

BugBuilder said:


> James said:
> 
> 
> > > Now the challenge is to fill it 123456#
> ...


I have personally shot each of mine on at least two occasions in the last 6 months; that must mean that I need to at least double the inventory, right? I have two picked out right now, maybe I should pick out 8 more??? :wink:


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Yes it is an addiction. I just picked up a new safe from Cabelas. Looks very similar to the one posted above. Heres the news, mine is "suppose" to hold 25 long guns. You will find that if they are scoped long guns, good luck in getting 25 in that safe. It will be more like 12-15. And no .45 , you cannot have the combination or the keys to the stang. :mrgreen:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Al Hansen said:


> Yes it is an addiction. I just picked up a new safe from Cabelas. Looks very similar to the one posted above. Heres the news, mine is "suppose" to hold 25 long guns. You will find that if they are scoped long guns, good luck in getting 25 in that safe. It will be more like 12-15.* And no .45 , you cannot have the combination or the keys to the stang. :mrgreen:*


   

Cabela's has some nice safes for about $659.00, the morning after Turkey day !! In-store special stuff.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

If you buy now, they will honor the price of the day after T day. That's what they told me anyway.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Al Hansen said:


> If you buy now, they will honor the price of the day after T day. That's what they told me anyway.


Really? I may have to make a little road trip right now; I will guess that the doorbuster stuff has to be done that morning though.


----------

